# 811 vs 6000 Receiver



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

My old 6000 HD receiver has some sort of bug in it. DISH said they would send me another 6000 HD receiver but sent me a 811 instead. Hven't installed yet but a few questions.

1) How does the 811 compare to the 6000 receiver. The 6000 is an older receiver so what did the 811 do that the 6000 doesn't?

2) Anything dramatic good or even bad in the 811 vs the 6000.

3) My OTA reception in the 6000 is not as good as with the newer 211 and 622 HD DISH receivers. Wa there an upgrade in this with the 811 over the 6000 or does the 811 have the same OTA HD tuner as the 6000 does.

4) Both 811 and 6000 have RF remotes and the little antenna on the back BUT can you have these operate without interference by the RF remote on the 622 DVR or the 211 HD receiver? Or can I change the RF remotes on the 2 newer receivers to not interfere with the 811 RF?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

One thing, with the 811 both outputs Componont and S-Video are active at all times where with the 6000 you had to chose...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> ...
> 4) Both 811 and 6000 have RF remotes and the little antenna on the back BUT can you have these operate without interference by the RF remote on the 622 DVR or the 211 HD receiver? Or can I change the RF remotes on the 2 newer receivers to not interfere with the 811 RF?


Not having the 6000, I can't comment on the first 3 questions. As for #4, wouldn't it be easier to set the 811 address to something that doesn't conflict with the other two? Actually, the other one, because the 211 is infrared, not RF, as I recall. I know that my 211 doesn't interfere with the 811s that I have.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Been a while since I had the 6000 and my 811 is my backup receiver so I have not used either. Couple of things that I remember when I made the jump.

UI was better.. Easier to use and snappier. 
Did find the OTA tuner quicker to lock on. Scanning channels were faster. 

I do recall I was happy with my jump from the 6000 to the 811.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

A few differences:

* The 6000 is an QPSK receiver, the 811 is a 8PSK receiver... Big difference!
Unless you purchased a 6000u receiver from the start, you had to upgrade the tuner module to get 8PSK.
* The 6000 only supported OTA as an after thought with an add on 8VSB module. The 811 supported 8VSB NTSC and ATSC out of the box. Yes this didn't necessarily include the 6000u.
* Case color, 6000 is Black, 811 is Silver
* The 6000 is a Legacy receiver and the 811 is a Dish Pro Model
* The 6000 uses Smart Card, the 811 has an integrated Smart Card
* The 6000 has an RGB connection while the 811 has a DVI-D connection
* The 6000 had an SD/HD toggle on the front panel and remote, the 811 maintained the state and did not use this toggle. The button on the front panel of the 811 was used as a cancel button instead.
* The LED indicators on the front panel meant different things. On the 6000 one was for SD and one was for HD. On the 811 one is for OTA and one was for Sat.
* The 811 added the ability to up-convert 2 sets of Composite Inputs.
* Remotes
* The 811 has extended ITV support.
* The 811 supports MDU QAM, the 6000 doesn't.
* The 811 supports Turbo PSK.

In my opinion, the 811 is a nicer box.

Graphics used in the attachment are borrowed from EchoStar and are used with permission.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/rcvrcomparehd.htm. The 811 also has OpenTV/Dish Home.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

When my 6000u died and was replaced by the 811, I was more than pleased... on my second 811 and about ready to replace with a 211 or another 622...


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

I see the 811 has no Coaxial OUTPUT for use with another room like the 6000, 211, and 622 Receivers have. Even my non HD 311 receiver has a coaxial OUPUT to another TV. Since the 811 comes with a RF remote then it would have been nice for it to have this simple feature.


----------

